

Show HN: Authorize SSH public keys from trusted online identities - cmars
https://github.com/cmars/ssh-auth-id

======
account_taken
Isn't this simpler?

ssh user@host 'mkdir ~/.ssh;echo '`cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub`' >>
~/.ssh/authorized_keys'

~~~
bradleyland
That works for your own key, but if you visit
`[http://github.com/<username>.keys`](http://github.com/<username>.keys`), you
can get that user's pubkeys. Likewise for Launchpad at
`[https://launchpad.net/<username>/+sshkeys`](https://launchpad.net/<username>/+sshkeys`).
This tool pulls keys from these locations so that you can add other users to
your servers.

------
cmars
This project may merge with the ssh-import-id project. Will post updates on
this.

~~~
cmars
Indeed it has merged. Read more here:
[http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/02/ssh-import-id-now-
sup...](http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/02/ssh-import-id-now-supports-
github.html)

